# Rare Rosewood Telecaster MIJ



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure about the price, but a beautiful guitar and definitely rare

www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/533448923996329/


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

His price is definitely in the ballpark. They usually go for north of $2k.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

had 3 over the years in Japan. One was a -98. 98,000 yen, the other was a -115. 115 thousand yen and the third was a -150. 150,000 yen. The 98 was the oldest then the 115 lastly the 150. The seller could remove the neck to see what numbers are stamped in the pocket. Might even be a date in there. Removing the neck and snapping pics was always the first thing I did when I got home with a new used guitar, the more info posted the better the chances of selling a guitar. Just to add some useless information, I actually preferred the walnut MIJ Fender tele I had, sounded great.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

They show up regularly on Yahoo Japan, they are out there.


----------



## sakana (Oct 14, 2016)

...


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

It's for sale by our very own @Judd


----------



## analogic (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been really thinking about this one as my girl--after 12 years together--has started to express a real interest in learning guitar. 

She finally, finally sat down and listened to The Beatles and f-i-n-a-l-l-y "gets" it. I think it'd be wonderful for her to learn to play on her own guitar, which suits her aesthetics and sensibilities, and I really feel a Rosewood Tele would be perfect. 

However, I don't know--this tele is chewed-up, kinda erring on the side of abuse(not accusing!) And the electronics are all swapped out which I would almost assuredly have to put some work into.

Is this price accurately reflective of what we have here?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

a mid 80's MIJ solid rosewood body. It's 40 years old, I would expect at least a little bit of natural relicing going on. The guy is honest, it's a player not a closet queen. Mid 80's might even make it an E series . LOL the tuners alone go for north os 200CDN. 

For comparison, here's one on Reverb @4k+
VINTAGE 1985 Fender TL-69 TL69 Rosewood Telecaster ala George Harrison - Made in Japan TL69 MIJ | The Guitar Dude | Reverb


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You can get new MIJ tele for $1179 at L&M. Only had the MIJ strat in my hands and it was a fabulous guitar for the money.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

In my opinion, collectability bears almost no relation to playability. A $400 Squier setup by a pro could very well be equal to this $2500 rarity.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Helluva lot cheaper than the over priced Custom Shop Telecaster.


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

wayne086 said:


> Helluva lot cheaper than the over priced Custom Shop Telecaster.


Sooo... this Rosewood Tele should be in next week


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I am soon sorry I missed this. 
Had one way back. Would love to get another


----------

